# Rust Lang not in Pkg for FreeBSD 12.1 Arm64 weird



## jchan21 (Apr 15, 2020)

I thought I saw rust on 12.1 ARM64 couple days ago. Now there is not. What happened?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 15, 2020)

Apparently it fails to build on QEMU at the moment. 





__





						Poudriere bulk results
					






					beefy13.nyi.freebsd.org
				



(it's in the ignored list)


----------



## acheron (Apr 15, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Apparently it fails to build on QEMU at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The aarch64 builder doesn't use qemu and it's currently down for maintenance. I can build rust on my aarch64 box.


----------

